# Meerforellen April 2007



## Dr. Komix (2. April 2007)

Ja dann tragt mal eure Traumfänge ein.


----------



## Dr. Komix (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Also ich war am 31.03 (ja ja nichts sagen)
an der Westküste Fehmarns. Nichts#d . Und bei den anderen Freunden die vom TDM angereist sind auch nichts.;+ .
Es waren mindesten 30 oder mehr die ich an den Stränden gesehen habe.

Was ist blos los????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

aw.algenblüte hat das maul vernagelt und nicht nur bei forelle.cu


----------



## Freelander (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hallo!
Also ich war auch beim TDM und habe einen Aussteiger gehabt.
Ich konnte an beiden Tagen beobachten das Forellen rausgekommen sind,weiß
aber nicht ob das TDM Teilnehmer waren.

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Hov-Micha (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Moin,
bin am WE vonne Insel zurück!

Mit der Beißflaute geht das schon seit 2 Wochen so #c 
Den Anfang machte der starke in Boen stürmische Westwind der dann über Nord auf OST gedreht hat...und das alles wie gesagt mit stürmischen Boen.
Damit gab´s ne trübe Brühe rund um die Insel!
Bei Westwind gings noch aber dann wars Essig mitte silbernen #d ...halt Ostwind!!
Sonnenbrand gabs allerdings gratis und vom feinsten bei 12h Sonne pro Tag :vik: 

Hab mir in den 2 Wochen 11 Fische "erkämpft"!!!
...keine über 60, dafür fast alle ein Jahrgang um die 50cm!
Bevor ich hier "mecker" krieg...die Hälfte schwimmt wieder #6 
Soooooo viele Würfe hab ich noch niemals gemacht, Urlaub ist vorbei der Körper hat überall aua aber die Seele ist trotz nicht so doller Fänge wieder geheilt :l :k :l :k 

TL
Micha


----------



## sundeule (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Nach einer Woche arbeitens und hören von guten Fängen nun dies:
Flaute aus W
zunächst in Mukran tapfer vier Stunden das Meer mit Ködern beworfen und: nix
besonderes: unglaubliche Mengen Tobs. Ich stand mittendrin. Leider waren keine Räuber auszumachen.
dann noch in Drewoldke eineinhalb Stunden: genausoviel wie meine Nachbarn:g 

was es noch gab: die ersten Hornis des Jahres beim Rauben beobachtet! 
Ich hoffe, dass es nur ein paar besonders Eilige waren und der große Run noch ein paar Tage audf sich warten lässt.

Morgen geht es weiter. Hoffentlich dreht der Wind nicht so früh auf NO


----------



## Gnilftz (2. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> aber die Seele ist trotz nicht so doller Fänge wieder geheilt



Dat is doch die Hauptsache... 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey: 
der Typ neben Vossi, als wir uns am Strand getroffen haben.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> M
> Sonnenbrand gabs allerdings gratis und vom feinsten bei 12h Sonne pro Tag



Stimmt....Du sahst ja schon am letzten Samstag angekokelt aus :q :q #6


----------



## sundeule (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Heute noch einmal drei Stunden gegen den NO angeworfen: Nix

Dann Stellungswechsel, hineingewatet und: der erste Wurf brachte eine silbrige Doublette!!
















Aber da es sich um Heringe handelte ist dass wohl ein Fall für ein anderes Unterforum.:q


----------



## JunkieXL (3. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

lol .... nix los mit den mefos zur zeit


----------



## mot67 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

2.4.-4.4. 

flensburger förde, deutsche seite

montag bei ententeich 2 mal fische an der oberfläche gesehen, weder fliege noch blinkler konnten was verrichten.

gestern starker nordöstlicher wind, sehr angetrübtes wasser, starke welle, nach einigen versuchen das mefo-angeln abgebrochen und heringe im rabelsund gefangen 

heute morgen wieder ententeich, aber das wasser wirkte völlig tot. also um 11:00 die ruten eingepackt und wieder nach hause.

habe in den 3 tagen auch bei anderen anglern nix von fisch gesehen oder gehört.


----------



## Stefan6 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Heute Lübecker Bucht
6:00-11:00 Uhr
leichte Wellen
1 Mefo im Drill verloren,1 Mefo verhaftet
Köder Spöket 18gr.
Bild   
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=58838&d=1175687052  #h


----------



## donlotis (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

*Wann:* 4.4.2007, 12 – 14 Uhr
*Wo:* Ostsee, Fyn
*Wer:* MefoProf und Donlotis
*Wetter:* überwiegend Sonne 
*Temp:* 10 – 12 Grad 
*Köder:* Stripper in Weiß-Schwarz, 17 gr
*Fisch:* Eine schöne 53er per Handlandung


Nach einem Aussteiger gestern am Riff der Südspitze, heute endlich der ersehnte Fisch. Eine Meerforelle hat bei Wedelsborg zugeschnappt (53 cm).

Gruß donlotis







P.S.: Nachtrag nach dem Säubern: Der Mageninhalt waren 10 Krabben.


----------



## goeddoek (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Sauber #6 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil :m 

Und besten Dank für den Tip - dann wissen wir ja, was an die Schnur zu tüdeln ist. Mal gucken, was ich noch an Krabbenmustern habe  :q :q


----------



## defender (4. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Tach auch!

waren letzte Woche auf Als und das Ergebnis war ok.

Sprich, ich konnte pro Tag 2 bis 4 mit nach Hause nehmen.

Wir mußten einige zurücksetzen und die Grösste war 70 cm!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Hechtfieber (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

war gestern nach der arbeit (ca. 17 - 19:30) in der l-bay unterwegs...ich drücke es mal mit den worten meines kumpels helge s. aus "0-0-schneider, schneider, pupeider..."#d

ist ja halb so wild...nur...LINKS VON MIR FISCH!!...RECHTS VON MIR FISCH!!!...und nicht nur zwei...#q

also fazit ist: die dinger sind da, sie beißen...nur nicht bei mir!??#c ...muss mir unbedingt irgendwas einfallen lassen...


----------



## welsfaenger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Wollte morgen Richtung Fehmarn ein bißchen der Mefo´s nachstellen, nun meine Frage. Da ich blutiger Anfänger bin (was Mefo´s angeht!) wollte ich mal fragen welche Köder zu bevorzugen wären und wo vernünftige Stellen auf Fehmarn sind (es ist Westwind angekündigt !) ?
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Watfischer84 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

So, zurück vom Falckensteiner Strand.

Konnte mir bei reichlich Wellen und ziemlich frischen Böen eine 46er erkämpfen. Hat gegen 17 uhr auf den guten Flash in grün/weiß gebissen.

Habs vorher mit Kinetic's und Gladsax probiert, abern da war nüscht zu machen. 
Als ich an land bin und ne pause gemacht hab sah ich nen kleinen Tobs im sand liegen und da dachte mir, klar... nimmste mal den Flash. 
Nach ner zeit sah ich nen schatten in der welle hinterm blinker und ein paar würfe später der erste ruck.
hat dan auch nicht meht lang gedauert und die forelle hing.

jetzt genießt sie grad die warme umluft vom ofen #6 

das war dan aber auch alles für heute.


----------



## mot67 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@welsfänger
je nach dem wie stark der wind ist, bieten sich einige stellen an. mit westwind bis windstärke 3 kann man es ruhig an der westküste probieren, z.b. flügge oder wallnau. ist der wind allerdings zu stark würd ich es in staberhuk probieren. am huk selbst müsstest du seitlichen wind haben und je nachdem weiter ums huk rum fischen können oder eben im windschatten bleiben.


----------



## Stefan6 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wollte morgen Richtung Fehmarn ein bißchen der Mefo´s nachstellen, nun meine Frage. Da ich blutiger Anfänger bin (was Mefo´s angeht!) wollte ich mal fragen welche Köder zu bevorzugen wären und wo vernünftige Stellen auf Fehmarn sind (es ist Westwind angekündigt !) ?
> Danke im vorraus.


Ich fische mit Falk Spöcket auf Mefo,klappt gut#6 
http://www.kruse-leutner.de/_fishing/pages/01_kunstkoeder/02_wobbler/falkfish_spoeket.htm


----------



## Christian D (5. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

So, mal wieder was Blankes. Schönes Tier, durfte weiter schwimmen.http://img108.*ih.us/img108/8834/01010001ss3.jpg


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

So,hier mal ein kleiner Nachtrag von Karfreitag!
Karfreitag bin ich mit Baron und seinen kleinen Bruder(TDAF Neuling) zusammen nach Fehmarn gefahren um den Ostseesilber nachzustellen.Als Strandabschnitt haben wir uns diesmal Meschendorf ausgesucht!
Leider konnten wir nur einen 44cm grossen Silberbarren verhaften,obwohl wir den ganzen Tag intensiv gefischt haben!Aber das Gute daran war,das der (Lüdde)die Mefo gefangen hat,seine erste!:vik:
Das war erst sein zweiter Mefoturn,da kann man nicht meckern!:g
Anhang anzeigen 58993


Anhang anzeigen 58994


Anhang anzeigen 58995


Anhang anzeigen 58996


----------



## Meerforellenfan (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> 3,8 kg und 70cm pures Silber!
> 
> 
> YES!|supergri |supergri |supergri



Petri Heil :vik: 

Fette Beute |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@Sundvogel
Petri Heil!
Langeland?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Danke schön!!!

Ja, genau, Mittwoch morgen um 10.

Supersache.

Natürlich ohne Kescher, beim Versuch sie zu greifen, bin ich zweimal erbärmlich gescheitert. Zu kleine Hände...

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Deine Hände sind ungefähr so gross wie Rharbarberblätter!!!
Sonen Fisch kriegt wohl keiner mal eben so gegriffen.
Aber dass Du als Profi ohne Kescher losziehst hätte ich nie gedacht.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## leowar (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Deine Hände sind ungefähr so gross wie Rharbarberblätter!!!
> Sonen Fisch kriegt wohl keiner mal eben so gegriffen.
> Aber dass Du als Profi ohne Kescher losziehst hätte ich nie gedacht.
> 
> ...


 
Verstehe ich nicht?! Als "profi" ohne KEscher?! |kopfkrat   Genau das macht ein Profi aus..Der muss ohne KEscher los *lol* ... Habe beim HEchtangeln auch nie einen mit..Ist die beste Art einen Fisch zu landen... War heute auch auf Mefo aber leider kein Glück *heul*


----------



## Pikepauly (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@Leowar
Haste Recht, kriege auch grundsätzlich nur gute Fische wenn Kamera und Kescher im Auto liegen, besser noch zuhause.
Kann aber auch böse schiefgehen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Ja hätte schiefgehen können. allerdings fange ich auch immer nur, wenn ich meinen Kescher im Auto lasse. Nach 4 Tagen ohne Biss wird man wohl leicht leichtsinnig. Aber es ging trotzdem ganz gut. Khof hat sie sich angeschaut und meinte es ware ein Überspringer, auf jeden Fall ist sie dann freiwillig auf den Strand gesaust. Naja so ähnlich...:q 

Wieso Hände wie Rharbarberblätter???

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (7. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Naja Deine Hände sind nicht so ganz klein!!!
Fahre morgen noch einmal auf die Insel, dann ist die Frühjahrssaison für mich gelaufen. 
Maloche lässt nix mehr zu.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## KHof (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hallo Uli!

Angeschaut ist doch wohl etwas untertrieben.......

Klaus


----------



## fimo (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> 3,8 kg und 70cm pures Silber!
> 
> 
> YES!|supergri |supergri |supergri



... was für eine lange Angel! Bei meiner Spinnrute sind es vom Knauf bis zur Rollenmitte nur 45cm...   |schild-g zum schönen Fisch


----------



## mot67 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

jo, hab auch selten ne angel gesehen, die fast 80cm handteil hat 

schöner fisch ist es aber allemal, petri #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



mot67 schrieb:


> jo, hab auch selten ne angel gesehen, die fast 80cm handteil hat
> 
> schöner fisch ist es aber allemal, petri #6


 
Bemerkenswerter Beitrag.

Ich glaube, sowas ist der Grund hier nix mehr rein zu stellen.

Übrigens hat Khof sie nicht nur gesehen, sondern auch mit verspeist.

Ich zeige dir gern mal meine Angel.

Unglaublich so ein Posting.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



fimo schrieb:


> ... was für eine lange Angel! Bei meiner Spinnrute sind es vom Knauf bis zur Rollenmitte nur 45cm... |schild-g zum schönen Fisch


 
Bei mir sind es 58cm.

Übrigens, kleiner Tipp: Miss mal einen 20g Snaps nach.

Ihr Kasper.

Uli


----------



## Tyron (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

....das reicht auch wieder mit der Diskussion!!!! 
Alles weitere per PN, bidde bidde!

Schöner Fisch Sundvogel! Pracht-Mefo!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hey Tyron danke!

Ich finde sowas, wie das geht garnicht.

Ist das armseliger Neid oder was ist das?

Uli


----------



## fimo (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

... Also 58 cm bis Rollenmitte ist doch wahrlich ein langes Handteil! Dass der Fisch schön ist (egal ob 69,9 cm oder 70,1 cm oder oder), habe ich ja schon geschrieben.  
Weiterhin viel Petri,
Dein Kasper


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



fimo schrieb:


> ... Also 58 cm bis Rollenmitte ist doch wahrlich ein langes Handteil! Dass der Fisch schön ist (egal ob 69,9 cm oder 70,1 cm oder oder), habe ich ja schon geschrieben.
> Weiterhin viel Petri,
> Dein Kasper


 
Da hast du wohl recht. Ich bin allerdings auch fast 2m groß und habe Hände wie...

Naja egal. Das war der letzte Fisch den ich hier gezeigt habe.


Uli


----------



## Edlinger (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



fimo schrieb:


> ... was für eine lange Angel! Bei meiner Spinnrute sind es vom Knauf bis zur Rollenmitte nur 45cm...   |schild-g zum schönen Fisch




Dann fischt du wohl ne Bonsai Rute... einfach besser mal die Finger stillhalten  |gr:


----------



## Marcus van K (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Moinsen Kollegen #h

Ich war auch mal wieder los und um es gleich zu sagen gestern nix aber 2 Tage zuvor hatte ich ne schöne bekanntschaft mit ner riesen Mefo.

Ich stand so auf einen Stein links neben mir Juletrae und hämmerte erbarmungslos das Eisen richtung Horizont.

Nach einer guten Stunde bekam ich knapp 20 Meter vor mir einen Biss dabei ein Rütteln in der Rute und stillstand des Blinkers dann mein Anhieb........ und dann ging der Tanz los.

Eine Flucht mit 5-6 Meter Schnurverlust und ein Sprung wie in Zeitluppe von einer Big Mama von 85-90 cm länge und ich dachte nur WAT FÜRN BROCKEN. Nach dem eintauchen wieder wildes schütteln und Rollen, wieder ne Flucht von knapp 5-6 Meter und der nächste Sprung. Ich öffnete noch ein bischen die Rollenbremse um diesen Fisch auf jeden Fall ausdrillen zu können und nicht mit bösen Überraschungen beim Kescherversuch bestraft zu werden und im nu zog sie mir ca 30 Meter von der Rolle Sprang erneut, tauchte wieder ein schüttelte nochmal mit dem Kopf und das wars dann auch mit der Bekanntschaft.......

Mit Humor sage ich jetzt LONGLIENE RELEAST
Aber mein Uhrschrei von wegen SCH.... war wohl kilometer weit zu hören

Um jetz noch irgendwelchen Dssk. aus dem Weg zu gehen:
ich habe die Bremse nur ein Stück mehr geöffnet und nicht voll aufgemacht.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich von dem erlebnis 
noch lange zehren können|rolleyes

dann nochmal schöne grüße an Basti und Danke für die aufmunternen Worte....


----------



## Juletrae (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Keine Ursache Markus! Dafür bin ich doch da! #h
Aber beim nächsten mal werd ich dir mal zeigen wie man das richtig macht... ​


----------



## detimmerlued (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 58cm.
> 
> Übrigens, kleiner Tipp: Miss mal einen 20g Snaps nach.
> 
> ...


 
Tja Uli, Neider gibt es überall. Da postest du mit Freude was du gefangen hast inkl. Fotos. Und dann kommen diese Miesepeter bzw. Klugsch...... und machen alles kaputt :v  Das ist mir selber schon passiert. Konsequenz: Ich poste HIER keine Fänge mehr. Da können sich die Helden auf die Schulter klopfen.


----------



## fimo (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@derimmerlügt
Wahrscheinlich haben die Klug... sich gemeldet, weil die Größenangabe wohl irgendwie Fragen aufwies. Oder waren die Fischleins gar braun? 

#y

Schöne Ostern, fimo


----------



## detimmerlued (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



fimo schrieb:


> @derimmerlügt
> Wahrscheinlich haben die Klug... sich gemeldet, weil die Größenangabe wohl irgendwie Fragen aufwies. Oder waren die Fischleins gar braun?
> 
> #y
> ...


 

Tja, wie es scheint nimmt es jemand persönlich. Ich habe es nicht anders erwartet. Prüfung bestanden. :q :q 
@derimmerlügt ---> toller Typ, du bist :q  Genau wegen dir oder deiner Artgenossen, bringt es keinen Spass mehr. |krach: Aber ich möchte es nicht diskutieren. ...... und tschüss

Aber auch dir wünsche ich schöne Ostern


----------



## Truttafriend (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Mädelz? Alles gut bei euch? 

Kann ich gleich Herr der Ringe gucken oder steppt hier dann der Bär?



Wenn ihr mit dem Tinnef aufhört geb ich ´n Bier aus.



P.S. Bitte keine PN´s mit "er hat mir aber zuerst die Sandburg eingetreten..."


----------



## detimmerlued (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

bei mir ist alles in Ordnung, :q Danke der Nachfrage :q Ich konnte nur gerade nicht anders. 


Gruss
detimmerlued


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Ich habe den Post jetzt gelöscht. Das ist mir hier echt zu dämlich. 

Lieber Tim, es wäre mir lieb, wenn du den Beitrag auch aus den Off-Topics nehmen könntest.

Danke schön,

Uli


----------



## Truttafriend (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lieber Tim, es wäre mir lieb, wenn du den Beitrag auch aus den Off-Topics nehmen könntest.
> 
> Danke schön,
> 
> Uli





ich kann deinen Frust sehr gut verstehen und habe das Post in den Offtopics erstmal unsichtbar geschaltet. Lass uns mal ´ne Nacht drüber pennen, vielleicht überlegst du dir´s ja noch anders. Ich würd´s schön finden #h


----------



## mot67 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

ich hab einzig und allein meine zweifel an der länge der forelle im verhältnis zur rute zum ausdruck gebracht. hätte ich mir wohl auch sparen können, ok. 
meine sämtlichen spinnruten haben wesentlich kürzere griffstücke, das längste is insgesamt 56 cm und wie ich dachte damit schon recht lang.
aber da hab ich mich dann eben geirrt.
also sorry, war unüberlegt, wollte dir damit nicht die freude am fisch verderben.
mfg mot


p.s. mein griffstück bis zur rollenhalterung ist 47cm lang, ich messe damit grob meine fische. nur um zu erklären, warum ich mich gewundert hab als ich die forelle neben der rute sah.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

also ich bin jetzt schon seit freitag auf fehmarn, war 2 mal für ca. 3-4 stunden in wallnau am strand und 1 mal für 3-4 stunden in katherinenhof un konnte keine einzige mefo fangen ....=(


----------



## Stefan6 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Heißt nicht umsonst Fisch der tausend Würfe#h |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Weißt du, es ist mir relativ egal, wie lang dein Griffstück ist.

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich den Fisch hier zeige und habe mich dann doch dazu entschlossen, weil er für mich und viele andere hier schon was besonderes ist.

Ich und auch ein anderer Boardie haben das schöne Tier in den Händen gehabt und auch zusammen verspeist.

Klaus und ich haben übrigens sonst wenig miteinander zu tun und es wäre schon etwas peinlich, wenn ich hier spökenkieken würde im wissen, dass er das liest.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das eine Foto tatsächlich problematisch ist, liegt auf dem anderen Bild ein 20g Snaps direkt auf dem Fisch, so dass man sich schon ein Bild von dessen Größe machen konnte. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen schon eine 68 gefangen, aber der Fisch hatte nicht annähernd die Kondition von diesem.

Vielleicht denkst du beim nächsten Mal einfach ein wenig nach bevor du Tünnkram postest und setzt dich ein wenig mit Fotografie und Optik aueinander.

Die Freude an dem Fisch, die kannst du mir Gott sei Dank nicht nehmen, für mich war das mein bisheriges Mefo-Highlight und wenn ich an die endlosen Minuten denke (5?), dann grinse ich immer noch.

Uli


----------



## KHof (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hey Leute!

Was soll das hier?

Uli, der Sundvogel hat es kaum nötig ein Paar Zentimeter dazu zu dichten. Der Fisch war ausreichend für 5 Personen am Abend und die Reste nochmal für drei Personen am nächsten Tag (Und zwar Männerportionen - auch die Mädels!)
Bei einer Übertreibung hätte ich hier jedenfalls was zu lachen gehabt.

Klaus


----------



## fimo (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

... nun habe ich ja den Stein ins Rollen gebracht. Auch ein großes Sorry von mir und weiterhin tolle Fänge

wünscht fimo


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Jaja, wäre das Leben schön, ohne die lieben Neider......




Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders, das ist ja schlimmer hier als in manchen Kinder-Karpfenforen....


Frohen Ostern noch!


Martin#h


----------



## Byron (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Was geht denn hier ab.....naja, ich weiß schon warum ich hier nichts mehr rein schreibe!!!

Fohes Osterfest


----------



## Ostseestipper (8. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Also ich schreib jetzt was,............und zwar @sundvogel:



#h #h #h Petri Heil!!!! #h #h #h |schild-g 

Da hast Du Momente erlebt, die noch seeeeeeehr lange nachwirken. Ich durfte mich im letzten Jahr einmal über fast identische Maße freuen und könnte heute noch im Kreis grinsen. :vik:

Gruß, Mark der Ostseestipper


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@sundvogel
Uli, |schild-g zum dem schönen Brummer!

@all + co
Man schaut da aufs mal richtig schön gemachte Bild #6, schaut 2mal und dann sieht man, das da wohl jemand ein richtig speziellen Stecken aufgebaut hat. 
Da sieht das mit dem 100m Würfen auch gleich nicht mehr so fabulös aus, dat paßt! :m


----------



## Rosi (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

dickes petri heil für den sundvogel#6

vor 2 wochen konnte ich erleben, wie ein angler neben mir mit so einer großen kämpfte. am ende japsten beide und waren pitschnaß! schade das dein foto weg ist, kann ich aber verstehen.

am besten zeigt man nur fotos mit augenzwinkern, von meterfischen. diese ist knapp über dem halben meter. es ist egal wie, es wird immer nörgler geben. zu braun, zu klein, zu tot, oder überhaupt keine meerforelle, vielleicht aus dem tiefkühler, vielleicht schon mal von der anderen seite gezeigt.....

nehmt es sportlich und laßt euch nicht abbringen von phantasievollen fotos.


----------



## detimmerlued (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@Rosi     |good: 



von den phantasievollen Fotos lasse ich mich bestimmt nicht abbringen, nur man hat dann keine Lust mehr die Fotos hier zu zeigen. Wenn man vorher schon weis, was kommt.

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen schönen Hecht gefangen, da wo eigentlich keine Hechte sind. Foto reingestellt, Fang inkl. Drill beschrieben. Und.... Belehrungen, Besserwisser etc. das ging vom falschen Material bis "ich hätte ihn in höchsten 5 min rausgezogen". 

Das ist eine ziemliche Motivationsbremse, seine Fänge zu posten. Aber es gibt leider Mitmenschen die einfach nicht anders können.

Gruss
detimmerlued


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Ich stell jetzt einfach wieder ein Bild rein. Danke für den Zuspruch Jungs, manchmal glaubt man es ja nicht. 
Tim die andern kannste wieder sichtbar machen, danke dir und sorry wegen der Mühe, ich war gestern echt ein bisschen zornig.


Achja, wenn jetzt irgendjemand meckert, dass das Beweisstück nämlich das Handteil der Rute auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen ist, dann soll er in die Off-Topics schauen, da müsste wieder alles da sein, sobald Tim Zeit gefunden hat.

Uli


----------



## detimmerlued (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Super Uli #6 #6 #6 


Gruss
detimmerlued


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Petri Heil zu deinem schönen Fisch. Prima, dass du ihn hier drin gelassen hast.
Ich fände es aber auch gut - und da bist nun ausdrücklich nicht allein du gemeint, Uli - wenn man nicht gleich so aufgeregt reagiert.
Das Anglerboard verkommt zu einem reinen Jubelbord, wenn kritische Anmerkungen nicht mehr erlaubt sind. Leider kommt es gerade im Bereich der Meerforellen ( vielleicht kommt es mir auch nur so vor, da mich andere Fische nicht so sehr interessieren ) manchmal zu etwas "groben Schätzungen"  
Wieder bist ausdrücklich du, Uli , nicht gemeint!

Kann es sein, dass hier aufgrund der doch oft sehr langen Wartezeit auf die guten Forellen, leicht mal etwas nach oben gegriffen wird? Ich hatte auch schon Auseinandersetzungen hier, die dann per PN weiterverfolgt wurden, weil Dinge einfach nicht paßten.
In diesem Fall ist die Sache sicher klar und nur durch ein unglückliches Foto entstanden. Aber wollen wir wirklich nur noch Veröffentlichungen, wenn grundsätzlich nur noch gejubelt werden darf?


----------



## detimmerlued (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu deinem schönen Fisch. Prima, dass du ihn hier drin gelassen hast.
> Ich fände es aber auch gut - und da bist nun ausdrücklich nicht allein du gemeint, Uli - wenn man nicht gleich so aufgeregt reagiert.
> Das Anglerboard verkommt zu einem reinen Jubelbord, wenn kritische Anmerkungen nicht mehr erlaubt sind. Leider kommt es gerade im Bereich der Meerforellen ( vielleicht kommt es mir auch nur so vor, da mich andere Fische nicht so sehr interessieren ) manchmal zu etwas "groben Schätzungen"
> Wieder bist ausdrücklich du, Uli , nicht gemeint!
> ...


 

Die gebe ich recht, aber man muss sich nicht als Lügner hinstellen lassen und damit sollte es jetzt aber auch gut sein. :m 

Gruss
detimmerlued


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu deinem schönen Fisch. Prima, dass du ihn hier drin gelassen hast.
> Ich fände es aber auch gut - und da bist nun ausdrücklich nicht allein du gemeint, Uli - wenn man nicht gleich so aufgeregt reagiert.
> Das Anglerboard verkommt zu einem reinen Jubelbord, wenn kritische Anmerkungen nicht mehr erlaubt sind. Leider kommt es gerade im Bereich der Meerforellen ( vielleicht kommt es mir auch nur so vor, da mich andere Fische nicht so sehr interessieren ) manchmal zu etwas "groben Schätzungen"
> Wieder bist ausdrücklich du, Uli , nicht gemeint!
> ...


 
Nein, das wollen wir natürlich nicht. Ich finde es durchaus ok, wenn der eine oder andere Fisch kritisch betrachtet wird. Braune Fische oder sehr schlanke Fische oder gar untermaßige sind schon problematisch.

Allerdings sollte in einigen Fällen mehr die Möglichkeit einer PN genutzt werden dann wäre einiges einfacher.

Wenn Fimo oder Mot67 schlicht nachgefragt oder die Bilder etws kritischer betrachtet hätten dann wäre es viel ruhiger geblieben.
Man kann auf den Bildern ziemlich gut sehen, dass die Rute oberhalb des Fisches liegt und dazu noch auf der Kurbel, so dass zwangsläufig eine optische Verzerrung entstehen muss. Außerdem liegt der Fisch leicht gekrümmt, was ihn zusätzlich kleiner erscheinen läßt, das kann man ganz gut an der scheinbar kleinen Schwanzflosse erkennen. Über sowas habe ich mir in dem Moment nun wirklich keine Gedanken gemacht, werde das aber in Zukunft berücksichtigen. Im übrigen liegt ja der Blinker auf dem Fisch von daher kann man sich schon ein Bild machen.

Ich finde übrigens nicht, dass man jeden Fisch posten muss. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen 6 Mefos gefangen, von denen eine kritisch war (sehr schlank) und die ich nicht alle posten muss. Bei vieren von den sechs war übrigens zwei Boardies dabei mit denen ich jeweils zum ersten mal geangelt habe, die also über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind.

Ich war gestern ziemlich sauer. Ich habe schon Fotos gemacht von meinem Rutenhandteil mit Rolle dran, mit einem Zollstock daneben. Aber, wie albern ist das denn.

Vor allem Fimos Postings sind komplett daneben. In Post 38 eine Verlinkung zu Anglerlatein einzufügen ist absolut frech und peinlich. 

Du hast schon Recht Kritik muss möglich sein, allerdings sollte sie dann auch durchdacht sein und nicht Kindergartenniveau haben.

Im übrigen, danke für den Zuspruch, den ich in diesem Thread, aber auch per PN von vielen erhalten habe. Ich weiß auch, dass sich hier einige ehrlich mit mir freuen können und natürlich auch ein bisschen neidisch sind, aber das bin ich bei sowas auch immer und das ist auch gut so.

Du hast recht, man sollte nicht so aufgeregt reagieren. Wenn ich irgendwann im Leben mal eine ü75 in Bombenkondition fange werde ich sie hier zeigen.

Wenn es das AB dann noch gibt.


Uli


----------



## friggler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Mal eine Frage an die Profis...

 Die Schwanzflosse von Sundvogel's Mefo ist gerade...
Die Mefo auf Rosi's Pic hat keine gerade Schwanzflosse...
Ansonsten würde Ich die auch als Mefo identifizieren.

Wenn Ich zusätzlich die Bilder mit den Unterscheidungsmerkmalen bei
wewewe.bootsanglerclub.de/
ansehe fällt auf dass der dort gezeigte Lachs eine eher rundliche Einbuchtung in der Schwanzflosse hat, die Einbuchtung bei Rosi's Mefo ist aber deutlich spitzer...

Eigentlicher Grund der Frage:
Unsere gestrige Mefo hatte eine Schwanzflosse die noch viel spitzer und tiefer eingekerbt war, und fast die Form wie beim Rotauge oder Maifisch hatte. Irgendwie passte das absolut nicht.. Alle restlichen Merkmale stimmten.
Hat dazu jemand eine Erkärung??

Es geht mir absolut nicht um Kritik, Zweifel, oder ähnlichem an irgendeinem Fisch, sondern einzig und allein um nicht stimmige Merkmale bei einer VON UNS gefangenem Mefo!

Gruss und allen Fängern Petri Heil
Andreas


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hallo,
das Foto von Rosi sagt zur Schwanzflosse fast nichts aus. Wäre auch wenig aussagekräftig, wenns so wäre, wie geschildert. Ist ne klare Meefo.
Ich würde mich bei einzelnen Merkmalen nicht gleich so verunsichern lassen. Häufig werden immer die gesucht, die gesucht werden ( z.B. die Kieler "Riesenforelle" ).
Kleines Beispiel: Letztes Wochenende war ich mit Meister69 unterwegs. Wir haben ein paar schöne Forellen gefangen, darunter eine 68er. Die hatte folgende Merkmale:
völlig silber, nur auf der rechten Seite 2 oder drei Punkte über der Seitenlinie, sehr schlank, die Schuppen konnten mit der Borddusche weggespritzt werden.
Dicke Schwanzwurzel, leicht eingebuchtete Schwanzflosse und Forellenkopf. Da sie über 60 war, durfte sie sowieso mit. Aber:
Es handelte sich offenbar um einen Hybriden. Es gibt häufiger solche Fische. Ein einzelnes Merkmal kann man sowieso nie heranziehen. Ich würde immer auf den Gesamteindruck achten.
Fotos zeigen häufiger eingebuchtete Schwanzflossen, wo garkeine sind ( wenig pigmentiert im kritischen Bereich ).

Also: Wer ganz sicher gehen will, relased alles unter 60 :q :q


----------



## Torsk1 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

So das Lange Wochende ist fast vorbei, Resultat von Freitag bis Montag:

200 Km geschleppt , 2000 Würfe  ein kleine Mefo von 40 und ein Nemo Dorsch |kopfkrat .
Verstehen muss ich es nicht, ist aber so .

Ich werde morgen nochmal in Dk probieren eine von Land zu erwischen.

Komisch, komisch#c


----------



## friggler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@ Dolfin
Erst mal Danke für die Antwort.

Wenn Merkmale von Lachs und Forelle vorhanden sind würde Ich auch erstmal von Hybride ausgehen, und im Zweifelsfall für den Angeklagten...

Das Foto von Rosi habe Ich nur als Beispiel genommen weil die Form da in etwa passte. Ein Bild kann natürlich auch täuschen. Aber bei unserer hatte Ich den Fisch vor mir und konnte die Flosse zurechtlegen. Die Schwanflosse war TIEF (1/3 - 1/2 Schwanzlänge) und SPITZ eingebuchtet/gegabelt (kein Defekt). Diese Form passt doch eigentlich gar nicht-oder?#c

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Windmaster (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hi,

muss mich auch nochmal zu der Diskusion um Sundvogel´s tollen Fisch äußern. Verstehe nicht warum sich Gedanken darüber gemacht werden, ob der Fisch nun tatsächlich 70cm oder "nur" 65cm ist. Es gibt außerdem bestimmt viele Möglichkeiten mit der Fotografie einen Fisch größer oder kleiner erscheinen zu lassen. Darüber macht sich dabei bestimmt kaum einer Gedanken, denn er freut sich einfach nur über einen schönen Fisch. Wenn jemand meint er muss seinen Fisch durch falsche Angaben größer machen als er eigentlich ist, dann ist es halt so. Mir ist es egal ob ein Fisch in guter Kondition nun 60 oder 70cm hat, ist auf jedenfall einer schöner Fisch.


Es geht hier ja nicht um Rekorde, oder darum wer den längeren hat sondern um ein tolles Hobby, wobei jedes Foto einer gefangenen Meerforelle den Gedanken auslöst auch bald wieder an die Küste zu fahren bzw schöne Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen. :l 

Ein Siggi Stühmke z.B. misst oder wiegt kaum einen seiner gefangenen Fische sondern sieht einfach nur den schönen Fisch. Wer mal darauf achtet wird bemerken das in seinen Berichten über gefangene Fische immer nur die Angabe "schätze den Fisch auf..." oder "ein Fisch von um die...." lesen.

Gratuliere auf jedenfall sundvogel zu dem tollen Fisch :m


----------



## Pikepauly (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hi!
Hatte schon mal das Vergnügen mit Uli (Sundvogel) fischen zu dürfen. Er ist mit Sicherheit ein passionierter Angler der keinen Fisch verlängert!!! Er ist ein Riesenkerl und hat sich von CMW eine Rute passend zu seinen Proportionen bauen lassen. Das erklärt die Proportionen Blinker, Fisch, Rutengriff. 
Die Anzweiflungen sind unterste Schiene!

Hatte übrigens gestern in Katharinenhof nix, kein Zupfer!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## MefoProf (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@ Sundvogel

Ein Traumfisch#6 Lass dir die Freude daran nicht vermiesen. Egal was die anderen schreiben. 

Hier geht es jetzt auch wieder richtig rund. Donlotis war einige Tage zum Fischen hier und es leif ganz ordentlich. Denke mal es wird heute oder morgen noch ein Bericht von ihm kommen.

Ich hatte lange nicht so viel Glück und musste mich mit diversen Nachläufern und Aussteigern begnügen, bevor ich im letzten Moment doch noch ne 55 er an Land ziehen konnte. Die sah übrigens auch so ein bisschen nach Lachs aus, war aber ne Mefo. Hab leider kein Pic, aber Donlotis hat so eine ähnliche letztes Jahr hier auch gefangen. Ob das Hybriden sind weiss ich nicht, denke aber eigentlich nicht, da dazu Lachs und Mefo im selben Gewässer ablaichen müssten und das ist hier nicht der Fall. Wird einfach nur ein bisschen anderer Phänotyp sein. Ein Bild von Donlotis "Lachsforelle" gibt es hier zu sehen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79977&highlight=Juli+2006


----------



## MefoProf (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> So das Lange Wochende ist fast vorbei, Resultat von Freitag bis Montag:
> 
> 200 Km geschleppt , 2000 Würfe  ein kleine Mefo von 40 und ein Nemo Dorsch |kopfkrat .
> Verstehen muss ich es nicht, ist aber so .
> ...




Das ist ja wirklich mager |uhoh:. Sind die Algen bei euch denn immer noch da? Hier sind sie inzwischen verschwunden und seitdem läuft es wieder.


----------



## Torsk1 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich mager |uhoh:. Sind die Algen bei euch denn immer noch da? Hier sind sie inzwischen verschwunden und seitdem läuft es wieder.


 
Das Wasser war immer noch ein bisschen Trüb, aber ich glaub es kam eher vom Wind.

Ich weis auch nicht was da los war#c


----------



## bennie (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hatte schon mal das Vergnügen mit Uli (Sundvogel) fischen zu dürfen. Er ist mit Sicherheit ein passionierter Angler der keinen Fisch verlängert!!! Er ist ein Riesenkerl und hat sich von CMW eine Rute passend zu seinen Proportionen bauen lassen. Das erklärt die Proportionen Blinker, Fisch, Rutengriff.
> Die Anzweiflungen sind unterste Schiene!
> 
> ...



PN's schreiben und nachfragen is halt schwer. Dann lieber gleich die Fangthreads zustänkern und andere Mitangler anschuldigen #d:v


----------



## elbtwister (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> PN's schreiben und nachfragen is halt schwer. Dann lieber gleich die Fangthreads zustänkern und andere Mitangler anschuldigen #d:v


nu is aber gut!!|uhoh: 
hoffe es is mal ruhe!!|gr:


----------



## donlotis (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

  endlich hat sich auch mal eine große Meerforelle an meinen Blinker verirrt, nachdem ich jahrelang bei max. 54 cm stecken geblieben war.
  Es geschah am letzten Freitag, den 6.4.07. Ich war mal wieder beim Boardie MefoProf auf Fyn zu Besuch, musste allerdings alleine losziehen, da MefoProf auf die Kinder aufpassen musste. So probierte ich eine neue Stelle aus, an der ich in vier Jahren erst ein einziges Mal gefischt hatte (ohne Erfolg damals). Aber die Windrichtung und –stärke ließen jetzt kaum einen anderen Platz zu. Er kam recht stark aus nördlicher Richtung und zwang mich zu Würfen entweder gerade raus (Hallo Schnurbogen!) oder mit dem Wind parallel zur Küste.
  Nach fünf Minuten hatte ich die erste Mefo an der Schnur, geschätzte 55 cm. Leider wurde ich vom Biss in Rutennähe überrascht und habe sie nach kurzem Gewühl verloren.
  Macht nix, beißt ja was! Also weiter den Stripper (17 gr) rausgepfeffert. Bei einem Wurf parallel zur Küste passierte es dann: Ich spürte den heftigen Biss, ein, zwei Kopfstöße und sah in ca. 40 Metern Entfernung das Wasser aufspritzen. Danach hatte ich kaum noch Druck auf der Schnur und ich fand mich schon wieder mit einer kleineren Mefo ab. Ein paar Sekunden später wusste ich warum: Die Mefo kam in hohem Tempo auf mich zugeschwommen, immer in Ufernähe (Tiefe ca. 1 Meter). Kaum war sie vor mir, spürte ich wieder Druck in der Rute, und zwar nicht von schlechten Eltern! Meine Rute bog sich ruckartig nach vorne, links, rechts, und dann konnte ich sie zum ersten Mal sehen, als sie mir in der Brandung ihre volle Breitseite zeigte.
  Mein erster Gedanke war: Holy shit! Mein zweiter Gedanke: Hoffentlich hält alles und ich bekomme sie raus! Für Sprünge war es ihr wohl zu flach, und so versuchte sie einfach immer am Ufer entlang zu flüchten. Nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich sie am Ufer liegen (klassische Strandlandung), wobei ich sie mit einem leichten Fußtritt (Heber) aufs Trockene bugsierte. Denn das war mein dritter Gedanke: Mist, den Watkescher vergessen!
  Nach einem Freudentanz und einigen Urschreien (MefoProf’s Hündin Dina, die mich begleitet hat, dachte wohl, dass ich durchgeknallt bin!) ging’s ans Vermessen: 71 cm blankes Ostseesilber. Yes!!
  Nachdem mein Adrenalinspiegel wieder ein kontrolliertes Angeln zuließ, ging es weiter. Keine zwei Minuten später hatte ich wieder einen ähnlich heftigen Biss: Anschlag gesetzt, absoluter Runstop an meiner Rolle, ein, zwei Schläge gespürt und dann hat es Pitsch gemacht und mein Stripper hat sich verabschiedet. Diese Forelle hatte wohl ein ähnliches, wenn nicht noch ein größeres Kaliber gehabt, wer weiß das schon. Aber wer ärgert sich schon darüber, wenn eine 71er schon am Strand liegt. Kurze Zeit später hatte ich noch das Glück eine 56er zu erwischen. Danach war für mich finito, obwohl ich mit Sicherheit noch einige Fische hätte rausholen können.
  So aber kam MefoProf samt Kindern an den Strand und hatte seine Kamera dabei, um den Augenblick für mich festzuhalten. Danke dafür!

  So, und jetzt das Wichtigste: Eben die Fotos…

  Gruß und K&B donlotis


----------



## bennie (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

nicht schlecht 
tolle Fische, Petri Heil und danke für den schönen Bericht


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Das mit den Algen war auf Langeland die ersten 3 Tage auch problematisch.

Hey DonLotis petri zu den Fischen, schöner Bericht.


Uli


----------



## nilsinho (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

petri zu dem tollen fisch! 
schöner bericht.........


----------



## sundeule (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Mann, Mann; ich war Ostern leider nicht im Lande und musste die Mefos in Ruhe lassen. Als ich die vielen Seiten im Fangtread sah, befürchtete ich schon, die besten ^Fangtage des Jahrzehnts verschnarcht zu haben aber der Grund lag ja woanders#d 

Petri Heil jedenfalls zu den wunderschönen Fischen, die dabei ewesen sind!


----------



## kasimir (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

moin bin heute von fehmarn zurück war seit dienstag da habe am dienstag abend eine 71er erwischt (fotos kommen noch sind noch auffm  handy hab kein bluetrooth Grr) naja aber sonst war flaute aber langsam kommen dorsche unter land mein kollege hatte einen sonst nix mehr mit mefo  
petri an alle fänge


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Petri ganz besonders all den Nahkampffängern , das sind ja Stories, Forellengreifen und Strandhandgemenge bei den Kalibern! #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Ein Großes "*PETRI HEIL*" zu dem tollen Fang!!! :m 

@ sundeule, #h 

ich kenne jemanden, der hat am Ostersonntag ne 75-er mit über 6 kg auf Rügen gefangen!  #6


----------



## sundeule (10. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> ich kenne jemanden, der hat am Ostersonntag ne 75-er mit über 6 kg auf Rügen gefangen!  #6


 
Wie gemein bist Du denn, mir das auch noch zu sagen?|supergri |supergri

6 kg ist aber ein ordentlicher Schlappen, zu dem mann dem Fänger nur gratulieren kann!
Ich hoffe, am Donnerstag noch mal ein paar Stündchen nachlegen zu können. 
Es gibt schon manchmal volle Terminkalender:c


----------



## MefoChris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Moin Moin,

erstmal an alle Mefo-Fänger meine Glückwünsche und ein Petri Heil. 

Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen wie sehr ich mich in den vergangenen Wochen mit dem Meerforellenfieber infiziert habe.

Nach meiner ersten Mefo, die ich vor 3 Jahren auf der Dänischen Insel Als gefangen habe muss ich sagen, haben mich die vielen erfolgslosen Tagen am Ostseestrand schon ein bischen runtergezogen. Hier und da mal ein Biss, einige Dorsche und Hornhechte haben einfach nicht die Erwartungen erfüllt. 
Doch das Blatt sollte sich in diesem Frühjahr endlich wenden.

Nach einer starken 55 er in Hubertsberg (Köder Spöket Orange mit schwarzen Punkten) war es am 31.03.2007 endlich soweit. zusammen mit meinem Kollegen Christoph konnten wir in der Neustädter Bucht 6 Mefos (jeder 3) um die 50 cm überlisten (Köder 20 gr. Snaps blau/silber od. grün/silber). Hinzu kamen mehrere Bisse und zwei verloren Fische. Endlich mal so ein Tag wie man es in den unzähligen Zeitschriften sieht, die man über die Jahre durchgewälzt hat. 

Aber wir hatten nicht genug. Am Ostersonntag hies unser Ziel wieder Neustädter Bucht und die Mefos hatten scheinbar auf uns gewartet.

Der Tag brachte 8 schöne Fische (Christoph 5 und ich 3 ) und infizierte uns beide richtig. Und wieder hätten wir noch einige Fische mehr fangen können. Größter Fisch hatte 56 cm. Die anderen hatten alle ca 50 cm. Nicht die größten aber unheimliche Kämpfer! Köder war wieder der gute alte Snaps.

Zwei wahre Sternstunden in so kurzem Abstand! Einfach wahnsinn. Petri Dank


----------



## eddy (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@MefoChris

Glückwunsch zu dem "super Fangtagen" :m 

Würde mich über ein paar Bilder freuen |jump: 

denn ich kann zur Zeit nur lesen und nicht mal Sakzwasser schnuppern:v 
gruß eddy


----------



## MefoChris (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hey Eddy,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! 

Ich habs leider noch nicht so drauf. Muss ich die Bilder dafür ins Internet hochladen????? Ich werde mal ein bischen rumprobieren. Wenn ich es schaffe bekommst natürlich ein paar Bilder! Damit die Sehnsucht etwas gestillt wird  

Gruß MefoChris


----------



## donlotis (11. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hallo,

ein schönes Bild zu meinem Posting #78 habe ich noch auf dem Handy gefunden (kurz nach der S-Landung). Ich kriege irgendwie mein Dauergrinsen nicht weg, dass tut schon richtig weh!

  Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordangler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

donlotis meinen riesendicken Glückwunsch zur tollen Mefo. 
Um das Grinsen weg zu bekommen ein kleiner Tip von mir.
Rechts und links an den Mundwinkeln 2 Kugelbleie von je 500 gr. einhängen. Wirkt Wunder. 

Den anderen Fängern auch ein dickes Petrie von mir.

Sven


Sven


----------



## Frühaufsteher (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Moin,
ich war gestern das dritte mal los und was soll ich euch sagen?
Erster Wurf ca. um 15 Uhr, Wobbler nicht allzuweit gerade raus geworfen, langsam rangekurbelt und als ich den Spöket aus dem Wasser hebe schlägt eine Schwanzflosse aus dem Wasser. Drei Würfe später habe ich dann eine schöne 50cm Mefo erwischt. 
Das heist für mich 3 mal Angeln = drei mal Mefos gefangen !!! Hurah
Um ca. 18:30 ging dann eine 65ziger voll auf meinen Spöket und ??? longlinereleast. #q 
Mei Nachbar hat dann zwei Würfe später an der gleichen Stelle das selbe Teil verhaftet und sauber in den Ketcher gebracht.#6 Es wurden nebenan noch weitere Forellen gefangen.
Als Anhang nun hier die 65 cm Mefo 
Und wie gesagt es ist nicht meine, ich habe nur eine 50ziger gefangen und diese wohl kurz drangehabt.


----------



## MefoProf (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Na das läuft ja gut bei dir! Glückwunsch. 

Werde es morgen auch mal wieder versuchen. 

Astreiner Fisch, sieht für mich aber etwas nach Steelhead aus. So eine möchte ich auch gerne mal an den Haken bekommen.


----------



## sundeule (12. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Heute war ich mit Pohlk auf dem Darß(Ahrenshop).
Es war ein kurzer Entschluss zu einem Bellytörn und entsprechend arg waren die in der Hektik vergessenen Ausrüstungsteile. Am blödesten war, dass ich die Querstange von meinem Togi vergessen haben:c 
Umdrehen ging ja nun garnicht also habe ich fix eine Pappelstange zurechtgeschnitzt und los ging es.

Just als wir lospaddelten, kam auch der Fischer, um ein paar Netze vor die Steilküste zu legen - bis fast auf den Strand. Nun ja: ich sag mal nix weiter dazu...

Wir fuhren los und als ich über die Sandbank hinweg war, schlenzte ich aus dem Handgelenk den rot/schwarzen Boss in Richtung der Steinmole und
...
fing meine erste Bellyforelle!! Eine pralle 53er gelangte endlich in den Kescher, den Karsten glücklicherweise mitnahm, so dass ich den Tag für gerettet befand.

Die Dorsche wollte sich dann auch nicht lumpen lassen und bissen stetig, so dass ich in drei Stunden noch fünfzehn Dorsche zwischen 50 und 68cm am Belly vertäuen konnte. Etwa zehn weitere durften weiter schwimmen.
Auch Karsten hatte ordentlich Dorsch am Belly festgetackert und sinniert sicherlich noch über den Biss auf Heringsfetzen im Mittelwasser nach |rolleyes


----------



## sambadrom (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

moin,
ich war gestern mal im augustenborgfjord auf alsen, hab aber außer einem verbrannten gesicht nichts ergattern können...
aber meine neue shimano twinpower 4000 fb machte nen super eindruck


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Moin,
nach langer zeit habe ich mich wegen extrem guten Wetter auch mal wieder durchgerungen auf Mefo fischen zu fahren.
Gestern gleich nach der Arbeit ging es los nach Warnkenhagen bei Klütz. Lohn war eine kleine Mefo von 46 Zentimeter die ich in der Dämmerrung auf einen blau-rosa-weißen Spöket mit schwarzen Punkten haken und in meinen Kescher verfrachten konnte.
Hab mich doll gefreut weil es lange nicht geklappt hatte.


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

War das gesamte Osterwochenende auf Als + Apenrader Bucht!!!Meinem Kumpel Falk gelang am Strand von Nygard/Als der Fang einer Mefo von 52cm aus Fliege(weiß,schwarz,silber-blau) und sinkendem Sbirolino mit 3m Fluocarbonvorfach!War diese Woche noch 2mal los > Apenrader Bucht = kein BissAlsensund(Öster Snogbaek + Vesterhage)= ein Aussteiger auf einen 25g Snap/kupfer-Schwarz(Vesterhage) und mehrere Bisse auf Borstenwurmimitationen + Garnele in pink !!!Fahre am Sonntag zum Forwarderlehrgang für 3 Wochen wieder in die Nähe von Halmstad/Südschweden. Nach der Arbeit gehts dann dort auf Mefos. Habe dort am 1.4 eine 60er Mefo auf einenGladsax/Kupfer-Schwarz, 16g gefangen. Fangplatz war Haverdal Hafen. Hier wurden Felsblöcke zur Uferbefestigung aufgeschüttet. Die Wassertiefe wechselt von 5m auf 2m mit Leopardengrund und Blasentang. Die Ecke um Haverdal kann ich nur empfehlen, aber Watstock nicht vergessen. Bis dann, euer Borstenwurm


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (15. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Wann: 13.4.2007, 5:30 - 14:00 Uhr
Wo: bei Rerik / Mevopo
Wetter: Wind anfangs Ententeich, später NO 3
Mit was: Blech in allen Farben und Formen
Was: Nichts, nicht mal 'nen Zupfer
Frust: Nee, war trotzdem ein traumhafter Tag
Und nun: Am liebsten gleich nächstes Wochenende der nächste Versuch.


----------



## pohlk (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hier gibt es noch die nachträglichen Bilder von Sundeules und meiner Belly Boot Tour.
Und ich muß nochmal hinzufügen, dass HERR SUNDEULE dieses Jahr einfach unverschämtes Glück mit den Forellen hat. |gr: 

Er wäscht sich sicher nicht die Hände nach dem Toilettengang!!!

Zumal ich die Steinmole schon gute 5 min abgefischt habe.

Darüber unterhalten wir uns nochmal |krach: ...


So und jetzt die Bilder, viel Spaß


----------



## xxcruiserxx (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

ohaaa nich shclecht


----------



## sundeule (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



pohlk schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch die nachträglichen Bilder von Sundeules und meiner Belly Boot Tour.
> Und ich muß nochmal hinzufügen, dass HERR SUNDEULE dieses Jahr einfach unverschämtes Glück mit den Forellen hat. |gr:
> 
> Er wäscht sich sicher nicht die Hände nach dem Toilettengang!!!
> ...


 
Ach wat Karsten - das war doch nur die Belohnung für die Arbeit mit der handgeschnitzten Querstange für mein Belly.:g 

Das war eine endgeile Tour und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir demnächst nochmal so ein Kaiserwetter abpassen.:l


----------



## AngelsDust (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Du hast den absolut päääärfekten WOhnort. Fisch zu jeder Jahreszeit und in allen Formen und Farben...*neidischbin*


----------



## sundeule (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



AngelsDust schrieb:


> Du hast den absolut päääärfekten WOhnort. Fisch zu jeder Jahreszeit und in allen Formen und Farben...*neidischbin*


 

Der Schweriner See ist doch auch geil.

Bis auf die fehlenden Mefos, Dorsche, Platten, ....:q :q :q :q 


PS: wie geht es dem Kaktusbaby?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Heute Wankenhagen. Absoluter Ententeich. Ein Aussteiger. Aber als ich an Land ruderte, sprangen sie noch mal für mich. :l  Ich war schon am überlegen, ob ich noch mal rauspaddeln sollte. Aber die Sonne stand schon tief und vieleicht wollten sie ja auch nur tschüß sagen.


----------



## muchti (17. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

*waren das ganze wochenende auf fehmarn unterwegs...eigentlich ein non-stop trip an fast jedem küstenabschnitt...mit 3 leuten hatten wir gerade mal einen biss und einen schönen nachläufer...war trotzdem schön zumal es abends noch flundern bis 10cm!!! und eine aalmutter mit knapp 25cm gegeben hat  *


----------



## sambadrom (20. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

wird nichts mehr gefangen??? :-/


----------



## belle-hro (21. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



sambadrom schrieb:


> wird nichts mehr gefangen??? :-/



|krach: Finger aus der Wunde|krach: 

Ist seit Tagen bei uns auflandiger starker Sturm #q , flaut seit heut ab.

Werd wohl morgen nach unserem Vereinsanangeln noch ma an Strand.

Und hoffentlich die letzten Tage vergessen machen #6 

Gruß
Belle


----------



## sundeule (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



sambadrom schrieb:


> wird nichts mehr gefangen??? :-/


 

Einen Nullinger von der Wochenmitte kann ich noch beisteuern - war aber nur eine gute Stunde im Wasser und bin dann auf Hering umgestiegen.
Meine Motivation für die Frühjahrstrutten ist auch langsam rückläufig - es gibt ja grad noch so viel anderes zu tun(angeln)...


----------



## Living Dead (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



sundeule schrieb:


> Einen Nullinger von der Wochenmitte kann ich noch beisteuern - war aber nur eine gute Stunde im Wasser und bin dann auf Hering umgestiegen.
> Meine Motivation für die Frühjahrstrutten ist auch langsam rückläufig - es gibt ja grad noch so viel anderes zu tun(angeln)...



Genau so gehts mir auch! Bin bestimmt schon wieder 10mal los gewesen in den letzten 3 Wochen und bis auf nen paar kleine und Dorsche is da nichts bei rum gekommen! Gestern hab ich dann mein Boot für den See startklar gemacht und auf nen Squirrel gelich 4 Barsche und 2 Hechte ü 70 gefangen|rolleyes

Das lässt die Motivation in Sachen Küste nicht grad steigen|kopfkrat


----------



## Byron (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Ja, was soll ich sagen........
Das Schnabelgetier ist da!!!  :v                           Mefo's werden aber trotzdem noch gefangen!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



Byron schrieb:


> Ja, was soll ich sagen........
> Das Schnabelgetier ist da!!!  :v                           Mefo's werden aber trotzdem noch gefangen!



Genau hab nemlich heute eine verhaften können. :q :vik: 
Tatort: Meschendorf / Trollegrund
Tatzeit: etwa 10 Uhr
Tatwaffe: blau-rosa-weißer Spöket, geschleppt am Downrigger auf 3 Meter bei etwa 5 Meter Wassertiefe.
Opfer: Mefo, 63 Zentimeter / 3,2 Kilo

War ein toller Tag heute, ich war mit meinem Schwager draussen, erst zum pilken im tiefen. Als da gar nichts ging sind wir auch wegen dem zunehmenden Wind unter Land gefahren. Dort gab es dann die Mefo und ein paar Dorsche.


----------



## Watfischer84 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Petri zur 63er, schöner Fisch.


----------



## fimo (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

... ja, Glückwunsch zum schönen Fisch. Ich war heute auch mal wieder los (diesmal ohne Belly), jedoch wollten weder Mefo noch Horni einsteigen...

Kommt Zeit - kommt  äh Fisch.

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Moin Moin ,
Petrie Jörg zu dem klasse Fang . Wo war denn der Wind heute ? Hier in der Neustädter Bucht war Ententeich |supergri . Leider hatten Heggi und ich nur das Glück anstatt Mefo´s zu fangen an Wittti Schwärme zu kommen die Heringsgröße und Anzahl hatten |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MefoProf (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Glückwunsch! Das ist doch wirklich mal wieder ein Fisch zum freuen.#6

Rosa scheint bei den Ostdeutschen Trutten ja hoch im Kurs zu stehen|rolleyes


----------



## Watfischer84 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Rosa scheint bei den Ostdeutschen Trutten ja hoch im Kurs zu stehen|rolleyes


 
|muahah:


----------



## donlotis (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Tatwaffe: blau-rosa-weißer Spöket, geschleppt...



Auch meinen Glückwunsch!! #6

Endlich habe ich eine neue Verwendung für meinen Spöket, denn mit der Buxe an hat der mich bisher noch nicht überzeugen können! |rolleyes


Gruß donlotis


----------



## donlotis (22. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Rosa scheint bei den Ostdeutschen Trutten ja hoch im Kurs zu stehen|rolleyes



Die laichen wahrscheinlich in der Sieg bei Köln... |smlove2:

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mot67 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

14.4.-20.4.
südjütland, apenrader bucht bis raade
anfangs östliche winde, 2. hälfte westliche winde, viel sonne, ganz wenig regen.
unser jährlicher angelurlaub zu 5., dieses jahr sehr erfoglreich, insgesamt um die 30 forellen, 10 fische entnommen, 3 mal ü 60, 4 mal ü 50, und n paar fettere u 50 sind in der truhe gelandet.
hansenflash war nicht zu übertreffen, ich selbst hatte 9 kontakte, alle auf hansen 16gr kupfer-schwarz, nur einen aussteiger dabei. 
2 wirklich grosse fische sind im drill verloren worden, die beiden "verlierer"  heulen heute noch, shit happens.
die forellen bissen bei allen wind und wetterlagen, egal ob viel oder wenig wasser, von morgens früh bis in die dämmerung.


----------



## Watfischer84 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Na das klingt doch nach nem gelungenen Urlaub.

Dickes petri zur Fischreichen Woche.

Ja ja... der gute Hansenflash #6


----------



## Plolo (23. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Am Samstag 21.4. an der Marienleuchte 2x schöne "Grill-Mefos" mit 45 und 55cm, bin mitten im Drill der ersten auf den Steinen ausgerutscht und ins Wasser gefallen |rolleyes , dann habe ich mir erst meine Wathose geholt...
Das Sahnehäubchen war: dort waren Urlauber die 7 Tage lang keine einzige auch nur gesehen haben und ich fing meine erste schon nach 10 Minuten ....die Urlauber hatten gerade aufgegeben.....und sahen dann nur zu....



Plolo
der eigentlich nicht schadenfroh ist


----------



## TPT (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@Plolo

Glückwunsch zu deinen beiden Mefos, aber ich finde die Vergleiche zu anderen immer so unvorteilhaft in einem Fangbericht. Man ist doch kein Konkurent am Wasser, ist nicht als grobe Kritik gemeint sondern vielleicht nur als einen kleinen Denkanstoss.

Gruss T


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@ MS |wavey: 

Mensch Jörg, auch von mir ein dickes "Petri Heil"! :m   Wirklich ein schönes Tier! #6


----------



## Nick*Rivers (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

@ polo 

Glückwunsch zu deinen beiden Mefos.

Bei mir läuft es bis jetzt gar nicht gut. Bin schon seit 18 Jahren begeisteter Angler, aber den Meerforellen rücke ich dieses Jahr das erste mal auf den Leib. Bin wohl immer zum falschen Zeipunkt unterwegs, da die anderen Angler in meiner Nähe auch nie eine krumme Rute+singende Rollenbremse hatten. 

War von Februar bis April etwa 5-7 mal los....nichts, nicht mal ein Aussteiger. Gestern von 8-18h im Wasser Sierksdorf, Noer, Habernis Huk...null. ;+;+

Schon ziemlich frustrierend. Aber ich gebe nicht auf, zur Motivation werde ich mir jetzt aber erst einmal ein paar Hornis schnappen, in Sierksdorf brodelte an einigen Stellen schon das Wasser.

Grüße aus Hamburg, Winterhude


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Gute Sache Plolo,

mir ist schon so und so gegangen.

Petri,

Uli

Hey Nick mach dir nix draus, ich schätze dass das Wasser schon so warm ist, das es nur ganz früh oder ganz spät sinnvoll ist auf Mefo zu angeln. Aber für die Zeit dazwischen sind ja jetzt die Hornis da.


----------



## Fischadler68 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hallo,

ich kann den Fang vom Samstag und den vorhandenen Forellen untermauern- Wir hatten eine 45 + eine 52er.. in 2,5 h in der Lübecker Bucht auf Wobbler - morgen werden wirs wieder versuchen !

Viele Grüße


----------



## schwerinchris (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hallo Ihr Salzwassersalmonidenfreunde,

ich möchte am Wochenende auf die dänische Insel Als zum angeln fahren.
Kann mich da mal jemand einweisen.
Wäre die erste Mefo meines Lebens, wenns denn klappen sollte.
Haben auch ein Boot dabei und drei Tage Zeit.
Da müßte sich doch was machen lassen.
Was brauch ich für Gerät und was für Blinker?
Ich wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## totte (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Ort: Geltinger Bucht
Zeit: 9.30 -14.00 Uhr
Fang: 1 x Mefo 38cm, released#h
Köder: Moere 16gr Kupfer/schwarz

War gestern seit Wochen mal wieder am Wasser. Die Bedingungen waren eigendlich gut, leicht ablandiger Wind, leicht getrübtes Wasser und zeitweise bedeckter Himmel. Trotz konzentriertem Fischen ließ sich in den ersten 2 Stunden nicht ein Zupfer verzeichnen.  Da meine Wathose dann endlich den Geist aufgegeben hatte und mir gefühlte 2 Liter Wasser in das rechten Hosenbein gelaufen waren, wollte ich den Angeltag schon beenden. Auf dem Weg zum Auto viel mir dann eine Forelle auf, die mir immer und immer wieder spielerisch ihre silberne Flanke präsentierte. Alles Anwerfen nach einer Anpirsch war vergebens. Habe dann noch ca. 45 Minuten das Metall zum Horizont geworfen und nochmal die Köder gewechselt. In dieser Zeit habe ich noch 4 Forellen neben und knapp vor mir rauben sehen, doch keine wollte sich verhaften lassen. Als ich dann den Moere montierte gab es gleich beim zweiten Wurf die Untermaßige und dann noch einen guten Nachläufer und das in 10 Minuten. Was doch die Köderwahl ausmachen kann. Grüße:vik:


----------



## donlotis (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



schwerinchris schrieb:


> Haben auch ein Boot dabei und drei Tage Zeit.
> Da müßte sich doch was machen lassen.
> Was brauch ich für Gerät und was für Blinker?
> Ich wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
> ...



Hallo,

ich war am Anfang auch sehr auf das Schleppangeln per Boot auf Mefos fixiert. Ich muss aber nun sagen, dass man vom Land aus (Wathose) wirklich mehr Erfolg hat. Ein Boot ist natürlich sehr praktisch, um schnell einmal die Stelle zu wechseln. Aber ich  habe auch beim Schleppen schon Fisch gehabt...

Das Gerät will ich Dir nur schnell und recht grob vorstellen:

Eine Rute in ca. 2,70m - 3,20m und einem WG so bei 10 - 40 gr (manche fischen leichter, manche schwerer, meine Rute z.B. geht von 20 - 60 gr).
Eine Rolle etwa im 3000 - 4000 Bereich.
Geflochtene Schnur oder Monofil - ganz wie Du willst!

Bei den Blinkern nur eine kurze Auswahl einiger allgemein beliebter Modelle: Spöket, Falkfish, Stripper, HansenFlash, Tobis Flindt, Kinetic Salty.

Viel Spaß und vor allem viel Glück!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## schwerinchris (24. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

#6 Hey, vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Werd mir morgen noch ne Wathose zulegen und die benannten
Köder kaufen.

Mann hoffentlich is bald Wochenende!


----------



## Plolo (25. April 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*



> @Plolo
> Glückwunsch zu deinen beiden Mefos, aber ich finde die Vergleiche zu anderen immer so unvorteilhaft in einem Fangbericht. Man ist doch kein Konkurent am Wasser, ist nicht als grobe Kritik gemeint sondern vielleicht nur als einen kleinen Denkanstoss.


 
nein - so ist das auch in keinster Weise gemeint ! ich bin selber Mefo Anfänger und habe gerade Küchenfisch 2+3 gefangen (leckerlecker). Und gerade als Anfänger in diesem Gebiet hat es mich gefreut als 2 alte Hasen vor mir diese Stelle als frustrierend bezeichneten und ich trotzdem fing ! Solche Bestätigungen sind am Anfang echt schön !

und für alle anderen Anfänger: ich benutzte einen rot-schwarzen Spöcket mit 28g (!) weil ich die erste Sandbank (?) überwerfen wollte: die 45er inhalierte den recht zügig geführten und großen Köder recht tief.....bisher hatte ich immer bedenken gegen große Köder ! zu Unrecht wie ich jetzt weiß...

Plolo
neuer Mefobegeisterter

PS: die Mefo sind noch gefroren...deswegen sehen die so ein bisschen komisch aus


----------



## Der Pilot (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen April 2007*

Hatte letzten Sa. noch ne 48er um 22h auf einen 16g Which.
Magen war voller kleiner Fliegen.


----------

